

What should I do to obtain a work permit in Sweden to work in a startup? - justaride

I’m an Egyptian 22-year-old male who’s passionate about startups and entrepreneurship. My work has been related in the past few years to content* with its different shapes and forms. I produce articles and creative concepts for ads. I also help brands shape their identity.<p>I’ve been hugely impressed with entrepreneurship in Europe – especially in Sweden and the Netherlands – because of the rising ecosystem that tries to innovate and create something different and useful at the same time. I also love how industries in Sweden pay attention to design – in virtual and physical products – and I want to learn more about it. I’ve been considering applying to startups located in Sweden but I have a couple of concerns:<p>1.    Is it hard to obtain a work permit? In other words, how likely is it for a Swedish employer to hire me (an international worker) and not someone coming from the Eurozone? 
2.    Are Swedish employers willing to fight for international workers – in terms of sponsoring their work visa – if they demonstrate&#x2F;prove their talent and passion?<p>A little background about me: I worked with a couple of startups in Egypt and Dubai. I also have my own blog which contains articles written by me. The articles primarily illustrate my ideas on content in the digital age and how to use&#x2F;manipulate it towards having a better product.<p>*content production and marketing - copywriting - journalism
======
ExpiredLink
Sweden is too cold for an Egyptian - in every respect.

